# SJs, what do you think of poverty?



## Epitomity (Nov 13, 2012)

Please post your thoughts and feel free to check out the other threads I've posted in the other temperament subforums in which I ask the same question:

SJ SP NT NF


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

Question is too ambiguous. 

Generally, poverty is something to be avoided.


----------



## TheDarknessInTheSnow (May 28, 2016)

I hate poverty and believe in policies that push for economic equality


----------



## bremen (Apr 25, 2016)

Poverty is subjective, some countries will say you're poor at a certain salary and other countries will have an entirely different view. Some people don't mention salary but only talk about the living condition although those are usually proportional. I think that poverty is something that is very complex and its usually not your fault if you end up very poor and can't get out of that situation as a multitude of factors are to blame. If we want to understand poverty, we have to use the Sociological method.


----------



## ShadowsRunner (Apr 24, 2013)

I think often times it's used quite sparingly and in regards to when what has become viewed and considered as modern day conveniences such as a degree of health care services, food, water and some form of shelter from the elements. If those needs are not meant, then generally one is considered to be "poor" 

It's altogether not something that is completely justifiable anymore and does not necessarily need to go on existing. We know now thanks to things like science and more advance forms of understanding that not many humans can simply thrive under intolerable conditions such as that, and that even things like improper diet can lead to a host of physical and emotional ailments and quite often the stress from living that way contribute to mental health issues not to mention difficulty functioning or contributing to society.


----------



## Happy29 (Jul 31, 2016)

niss said:


> Question is too ambiguous.
> 
> Generally, poverty is something to be avoided.


I was going to say I've been trying to avoid it most of my life! :rolling:

Seriously, I find it very sad that even in "rich" countries like the US, there are people who live in poverty.


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

Happy29 said:


> I was going to say I've been trying to avoid it most of my life! :rolling:
> 
> Seriously, I find it very sad that even in "rich" countries like the US, there are people who live in poverty.


Regardless of how progressive or successful a society might be, there will always remain the poor. They remain as a reminder that our decisions and plans are never perfect.


----------



## HGy (Jul 3, 2016)

Blessed are the poor, for theirs is the Kingdom of God.


----------



## GalaxyGazer (Apr 1, 2017)

It's the result of outsourcing jobs, ridiculous tuition costs, overpopulation in urban areas, and CEOs making way too high of a salary compared to their employees.


----------



## MrsAndrewJacoby (Apr 11, 2013)

I hate poverty. It bothers me to no end that some people don't have enough. I do agree with @ColdNobility though, that poverty is relative. A person in the United States might be considered poor, but still have their own home, enough food to eat and adequate health care. In some coutries that would be considered wealthy! But poverty in the sense of total privation - it is unacceptable to me. But I do believe God will rectify that problem in His time.


----------



## flamesabers (Nov 20, 2012)

Poverty is a fact of life. Sometimes it's the result of one's bad choices, other times it's the result of uncontrollable circumstances.


----------



## Siriusly McGonagall (Jan 3, 2018)

Something I never want to be in, truly though if you count my actual wealth independent of my family, I am not wealthy.

It is an unfortunate fact of life. I don't think I should be forced to contribute to it. I am a rightist, or conservativ. I'll help if I can and if I know the people, after I have enough and if I get motivated enough. I believe in being a good person and a good Samaritan but I don't believe in being forced to give and social programs.


----------



## Taileile (Jul 2, 2016)

I think that poverty in my country (the US) is not common, and it's mostly used as a measure of who receives state welfare. I don't agree with the current definition of poverty that the federal government uses. The fact that there's a positive statistical correlation between 'poverty' and obesity in this nation kind of indicates that being impoverished doesn't mean what people think it means. The federal government has been paying farmers to produce crop surpluses because we have too much food.

That being said, it's not nonexistent. There are children who go to school hungry, often due to neglect, and there are families out there who do struggle with income, but the standard for poverty has increased quite a bit in the past 100 years.

Worldwide, real poverty is an enormous issue and it's really, really sad. I think that instead of paying farmers not to farm the US government should back off (as it really should be doing in most aspects of people's everyday lives) and maybe encourage private charities/companies to transport excess food to people who actually need it.


----------

